# Engine not responding to gas pedal



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes definitely post on here what you can find out with the Dinan software! I would be very interested on this. I will probably call the nearest Dinan dealer to make a appointment for the software download if it works!


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

robj213 said:


> *Yes definitely post on here what you can find out with the Dinan software! I would be very interested on this. I will probably call the nearest Dinan dealer to make a appointment for the software download if it works! *


OK. I went to the dealership this morning and had them wipe the car's fuel map memory...or whatever it is. I asked the parts guys who are the ones who did the Dinan upgrade if there was anyway to prevent the car from "learning" how we drive. I was told that there is not.

The cars program from BMW is built that way, and there is now way to change it right now. They said possibly disconnecting the battery for like 15-20 minutes would clear this. But then you have to reset all the radio programs and stuff.

Maybe a whole new CPU with a new program could do this???

The parts guys said that they had never heard of the 10 second on/off/start trick to clear the fuel mapping. But they told me that once they clear it with their computer, the car learns for the first 3-4 days, and then only tries to re-learn every so often.

I asked him what he meant by 3-4 days. Was that calendar days, times the car is shut on and off? Gallons of fuel? He didn't know, but said he would see if he could find out.

He said that if I drive it softly then it learns that this is the way I drive. However, I don't see how you can get around driving it softly when the oil is cold. I don't rev above 2600 RPM before the car is at OT. So, I'm not sure what to do.

What I recommend is once the car is to OT either going to the dealer and having the memory wiped out or trying the battery trick. Then driving the snot out of the car for a while.

I think I will try just flooring it all the time for the next three days. And just making sure I shift very quickly before the revs get to high. But also make sure I am putting the HAMMER DOWN!!!! :thumbup:

DM


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hmm.. So I guess getting the Dinan software does NOT get rid of the throttle delay. 
:thumbdwn:


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

robj213 said:


> *Hmm.. So I guess getting the Dinan software does NOT get rid of the throttle delay.
> :thumbdwn: *


Well yes and no. Initially, when the system is wiped clean, there is like almost NO throttle delay. However, as you drive it more, if you baby it..then a throttle delay develops.

So drive it like you stole it.

Maybe we will have to let them sit in the driveway for 15 minutes warming up before we drive them. :dunno:


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Maybe we will have to let them sit in the driveway for 15 minutes warming up before we drive them.


What do you mean by that? What would that do???


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

robj213 said:


> *What do you mean by that? What would that do??? *


 The car only learns as you start to drive it. The downside of this is that the car is learning as you baby it when you drive slowly waiting for the oil to heat up.

So, I figured let the car sit in the driveway for 15 mintues and let the oil to heat up..then once you get in to drive, you can drive it hard and prevent the computer from writing the "softer" fuel mapping pattern

-Daniel


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BTW, unplugging the battery ONLY resets the clock (and the onboard computer). It does NOT affect the radio stations OR the power seat memory.

I used to unplug it every time I put gas in.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

BTW, KevinJ on the fanatics is the guy who posted this originally.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54763


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

So, would unplugging the battery make any difference on my car?

I think it responds pretty well :dunno:


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *BTW, unplugging the battery ONLY resets the clock (and the onboard computer). It does NOT affect the radio stations OR the power seat memory.
> 
> I used to unplug it every time I put gas in. *


Nick. you used to do the unplug thing (which i do every time i fill up) Are oyu doing the 10sec/on/off thing in it's place or just not doing anything?

Sanjay


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

> The car only learns as you start to drive it. The downside of this is that the car is learning as you baby it when you drive slowly waiting for the oil to heat up.


Hmm, so the car does not learn after like 10 minutes of driving?? It only learns at the beginning? Weird, I thought it would keep learning whenever you are driving it.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*What I found!*

OK this is what I found. I unplugged the battery today while I was in class (~3.0hrs), came back out, started it up and let the car idle and warm up to OT while I cleared the snow off of it. I definately noticed a difference. It was not as great as when the dealer used their special dianan laptop thingy to clear the memory the propery way.

But I think that this method of unplugging the battery and not driving until car warms is a good idea. The only thing I'm unsure of, is does letting the car idle that long hurt it? I guess I'll find out when I have my oil analyzed again.

The car is constantly learning, but from what I was told, the majority of the learning is done in the first couple of day after clearing the memory. Then, should you drastically change the way you drive, the car would then start to adapt to that. For example...if you soft-foot it around for a few weeks, and then go to the track for a day, and really hammer the car. It would take the car a few laps or more to get the new driving style down.

Also, while I was there, I asked the Head technician about the whole lug torque thing. I asked him if there was a new value for all cars but the X5. He said no, the X5 was the only one that was changed. He said "Torque them at 90, and you'll be fine. You just want them to stay on."


----------

